# Standard sound system or Audi sound system - TT roadster



## WorryTooMuch (May 17, 2017)

Is the standard sound system really so bad? I don't want to go for the B&O upgrade but I may consider the Audi system.
I'm not a real sound connoisseur but I do like turning the volume up and singing along to my favourite songs now and again! My current MX 5 has quite a good system in it (I think). It's a Bose premium system with a digital amplifier, six channels of customised equalisation and seven speakers. I don't know how this compares with the Audi standard? Any thoughts? I hope the standard system doesn't sound tinny when the volume is turned up. I'm concerned I might be disappointed with it?


----------



## gito75 (Mar 11, 2017)

I have the standard sound system and I dont like it. Regular quality


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Not tried the standard system but I went for the Audi Sound System which at £270 is cheap enough. 
I reckoned that in a roadster the standard system might struggle to play loud enough with the roof down and that the finesse of the 900 quid B&O would be lost amongst all the surrounding noises. So the ASS seemed a good compromise.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Not tried the standard system but I went for the Audi Sound System which at £270 is cheap enough.
> I reckoned that in a roadster the standard system might struggle to play loud enough with the roof down and that the finesse of the 900 quid B&O would be lost amongst all the surrounding noises. So the ASS seemed a good compromise.


I agree with these comments. I have the B&O system in my roadster, but only went for it as it was part of the comfort back that we wanted so represented fair value for money. If I hadn't gone done this route I would have gone for the ASS. The ASS has more speakers I think than the standard sound system.


----------



## WorryTooMuch (May 17, 2017)

Alan Sl said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Not tried the standard system but I went for the Audi Sound System which at £270 is cheap enough.
> ...


Thanks again for the response. To upgrade to the ASS is £270 but because I'm taking everything else in the comfort pack I could get the B&O system instead for an extra £470. Do you think it is worth pushing the boat out so to speak?


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Because the B&O system will not cost you that much more than the ASS, I would definitely go the B&O route.
It is the best in- car sound system I have heard and is one of the features I like most about my TT.
I am certain you will not be disappointed. Happy listening (and driving).


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Had the ASS in my S3, it was really God awful in that car. I actually made the Dealer prove to me that the car had the ASS, as I was convinced a cock up had been made on my order and it hadn't been added at the factory, but no, that was the 'upgraded' system.

So, in the TTR loaner I had from Cambridge Audi, that had the ASS (when my car was in for its Service), I found it to be only marginally better in the TT. It still sounded muffled and tinny. The sound system in my brother's new Focus RS is better than that. LOL.

The B&O in the TT is however just plain excellent. A real no brainer IMO if sound quality is high on your list. Go for it, you will not regret it one bit.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

THe ASS is a lot better than standard. And the B&O is a lot better than the ASS.


----------



## WorryTooMuch (May 17, 2017)

TTimi said:


> THe ASS is a lot better than standard. And the B&O is a lot better than the ASS.


As I've got a premium Bose system at the moment in my MX5, I'm seriously considering the B&O now. I'd hate to be disappointed for the sake of an extra £200 and I'm planning on keeping the car a while so I'm hoping it will be a good investment.


----------



## Lazyboy (Aug 24, 2016)

It's expensive, hassle and can damage the interior to get the sound system upgraded later by a third party - I've been there!

You're better off paying for the upgrade now and enjoying your music. Good luck.


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

My understanding is that you'll be paying £270 for L and R standard' 2-way speakers behind your head, no sub. According to the research I did, there is no additional amplifier although Manu on here reckons there is. Yet to be proved either way :wink: My other half is very happy with the ASS and it is ok but I have the B&O in my S5 and imo it is on a different level. If you like your music..... hope this helps


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

WorryTooMuch said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> > ZephyR2 said:
> ...


This is the reason I opted for the B&O system via the comfort pack. Absolutely no regrets, especially as I will be keeping the roadster for a while. The speaker grill covers in the door panels also light up with the B&O speakers which is a nice touch also.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Sure if you are going for a roadster then it's even more reason to get the better more powerful sound system???


----------



## WorryTooMuch (May 17, 2017)

Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences and advice. I have decided to add the comfort and sound pack which is the cheapest way to give me the B&O system. Since I placed my original order I have also added the electric folding mirrors. I got a good discount when I placed my original order and I have been able to get the dealer to apply the same level of discount to the extras so I am one happy lady. Just hope I am as happy when it arrives!!


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

WorryTooMuch said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences and advice. I have decided to add the comfort and sound pack which is the cheapest way to give me the B&O system. Since I placed my original order I have also added the electric folding mirrors. I got a good discount when I placed my original order and I have been able to get the dealer to apply the same level of discount to the extras so I am one happy lady. Just hope I am as happy when it arrives!!


I appreciate that the choice of options and their desirability is subjective, personally I think your additional option choices (including the folding mirrors) are a great choice. I know that these will increase your initial outlay but it is well worth it. When you come to sell your roadster in the future, if you sell it privately these options should increase its desirability.

Also I would hate to have regrets over not speccing options when the vehicle arrives. Hope the wait passes quickly. We ordered our TTR this time last year and had to wait until September. Our last Roadster was sold in the July and we cursed every sunny day until September.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Alan Sl said:


> WorryTooMuch said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences and advice. I have decided to add the comfort and sound pack which is the cheapest way to give me the B&O system. Since I placed my original order I have also added the electric folding mirrors. I got a good discount when I placed my original order and I have been able to get the dealer to apply the same level of discount to the extras so I am one happy lady. Just hope I am as happy when it arrives!!
> ...


Now you see this is where we are all different. Folding mirrors would be one of the last things I would order.
Its the same with all of these "should I spec the XXXX option?" threads. Everyone's got their own preferences so there's rarely a consensus of opinion.
When you're putting your option list together you will have things you definitely want and can afford. Then there are the maybe options and the ones that might stretch your budget a bit. As we are all different there's no real point in asking others which is best or what they think you should choose. Get yourself down to a dealer and have a look, a listen or a play for yourself. Its the only way you'll find out for sure if its something that's for you.

Given an infinite budget we would all tick all the boxes but you should remember that most options add little to the second hand value and you'll get little back on them come trade-in. So make sure you know what options you really want and will enjoy. Unless you've got money to burn.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Lazyboy said:


> It's expensive, hassle and can damage the interior to get the sound system upgraded later by a third party - I've been there!
> 
> You're better off paying for the upgrade now and enjoying your music. Good luck.


Yep I 100% wish I did this in the first place. Now stuck with the stock which is pretty poor!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Standard system is nothing to write home about and has no rear speakers at all. I would go ASS.


----------

